# Schauen Sie sich unsere Videos auf pcgames.de an?



## Administrator (23. Januar 2007)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Januar 2007)

Eigentlich nicht. Die Auflösung ist mir zu gering. Habe da lieber HD-Videos zum Download.


----------



## HanFred (23. Januar 2007)

Nali_WarCow am 23.01.2007 23:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich nicht. Die Auflösung ist mir zu gering. Habe da lieber HD-Videos zum Download.


erstens das... und zweitens - und das ist wichtiger - schalte ich nicht gerne adblock ab. das ist auf anderen seiten mit flashvideos nämlich meistens nicht nötig.

@Nali: feigling, ich hab's gesehen!


----------



## Weird_Sheep (24. Januar 2007)

Diese swf Videos sind echt ne Seuche (nicht nur hier): kaum Qualität, nicht vernünftig zu speichern und bei den meisten Seiten ist so wenig Bandbreite dahinter, dass man doch eh nicht ohne Verzögerung streamen kann.

Außerdem bekomme ich meinen Subwoofer einfach nicht dazu überredet bei der Wiedergabe von Flash mitzuarbeiten, das klingt also alles etwas dünn.

-> Videos: ja
swf: nein

[edit]
Das muss natürlich flv heißen, wobei swf ja noch nicht mal so ganz verkehrt war.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Januar 2007)

nö


----------



## Goddess (24. Januar 2007)

Ja, ich sehe mir die Videos ab und zu an. Allerdings sind mir die Videos viel zu "klein". Zu klein, so wohl im Umfang, wenn es sich um ein "Sneak-Preview" auf ein Heft Video handelt, als auch zu klein im eigentlichen Sinn. Video Seiten gibt es genug. Und diese Seiten bieten zum Teil sehr viel höhere Auflösungen, auch HD, an. Deshalb sehe ich mir die Videos hier zwar an, aber eben nur äusserst selten.


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (24. Januar 2007)

[x] Nein, weil mein Firefox die nicht mag. Ansonsten würde ich interessante Videos schauen. (Wie ich das bei Widescreen tat, bis es bei mir nicht mehr ging.)


----------



## DawnHellscream (24. Januar 2007)

welche videos genau ?


----------



## LordMephisto (24. Januar 2007)

Kommt halt auf das Video an, wenn es um ein Game geht das mich stark interessiert dann schaue ich mir auch eure (neben HD Videos) an.

Das heißt es kommt auch drauf an ob ich bock hab extra den IE zu starten


----------



## bsekranker (24. Januar 2007)

HanFred am 23.01.2007 23:48 schrieb:
			
		

> und zweitens - und das ist wichtiger - schalte ich nicht gerne adblock ab. das ist auf anderen seiten mit flashvideos nämlich meistens nicht nötig.


Dito.


----------



## Artemis-Fowl (25. Januar 2007)

Kann man sich eigentlich auch irgendwie die alten Testvideos angucken so wie es auch mit den Artikel geht?

Wenn nicht wäre das noch einmal ein gelungenes neues Feature für diese Seite.


----------



## Lordnikon27 (25. Januar 2007)

Manchmal guck ich die vides an, was ich aber nicht mag: bei mir gibts keine Anzeige wie lang das Video dauert und vorspulen/zurückspulen istauch nicht drin.... Nur bei mir


----------

